# UK Wife joining EU Blue Card holder in Germany



## dumma (Apr 22, 2015)

hello all,
I am a Canadian citizen currently living and working in Germany. I am married to my British wife who lives in the UK. She is currently pregnant and so we are considering her to relocate to Germany to join me where we can raise our family with my stable job/income here. 

how should we now go about planning next steps? as a UK citizen, she doesn't need a visa to come to Germany. Once she gets here should we plan to get her registered as my dependent? will that work? your input and advise on next steps is much appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

As an EU citizen your UK wife can move to and reside freely in other EU states (f they are no burden to the state etc.). I'm not sure about the details of the blue card but it might be beneficial for you to identify yourself as the spouse of an EU citizen who is excersizing freedom of movement. As per the freedom of movement Directive 2004/38 for EU nationals and their non-EU family you would gain freedom of movement rights aswell such as residency in the EU with no obligation to pass language/integration tests, the need for visas when visiting (non-Schnengen) EU states, the ability to move to the UK under these same conditions (Surrinder Sign) etc. 

The EU has webpages with more information on the right of EU and their non EU family to reside/live elsewhere in the union: 
- http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/index_en.htm (see the items under 'Documents & Formalities'). 
- http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/index_en.htm
- http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/marriage/index_en.htm
- EU - Residence - Your Europe

As I have no clue on what rights a blue card gives, I don't know which would be more beneficial for you: keeping the blue card or applying for an EU/EEA family member card. If you will ever consider moving to the UK the EU family member option may be of benefit (Surrinder Sighn route).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dumma said:


> hello all,
> I am a Canadian citizen currently living and working in Germany. I am married to my British wife who lives in the UK. She is currently pregnant and so we are considering her to relocate to Germany to join me where we can raise our family with my stable job/income here.
> 
> how should we now go about planning next steps? as a UK citizen, she doesn't need a visa to come to Germany. Once she gets here should we plan to get her registered as my dependent? will that work? your input and advise on next steps is much appreciated.
> ...


Just register her residence at your address and ask your health insurance to include her as dependent (not working) spouse.


----------

